# knitters on East Side of Tucson



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Is there anyone from Tucson's East side who would like to have coffee and knit a bit?
Please let me know. I bet we could get a group together. We don't have a place to meet yet.
Any ideas?


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello I may be moving to Tucson in about a month. My husband and I are waiting on a job offer. I am from Colorado and have belonged to two different groups that I just love. I will keep your name in mind if we move


----------



## Kapplique (Jan 26, 2013)

Let me know if a group starts up, I might be interested. I knit at the Bear Canyon Library every Tuesday from 1-3. Anyone can drop in and knit or crochet and it is a friendly group.


----------



## wshumate (Feb 10, 2013)

I would be interested. Let me know, too, if something starts up.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Wish I still lived there. Would love to be part of the group. Belong to one up here my way and love the friends and comaradery (sp for sure) that I have made through this group. Have a few friends who might be interested who live on the East side. Would depend on what time and day you all meet as some are still working and some are retired. Please give me a heads up when you know more and I can tell them. Tucson is a great place to live.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Only two of us meeting this week but we have had a few bites so we shall see where it all leads. Then you can "heads up" to your friends.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Do keep me informed and I will be sure to tell them. Have a lot of friends down there that knit/crochet.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Let me know if it gets down south ...south side that is..or even in the middle...where abouts east are ya talking bout?


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

I am finding this site to be of "great comfort" to me. When the job offer comes thru I will have to give notice at my job, pack the house and move by myself as Mark will not be able to take time off from the new job. I am researching houses on the internet for rent and he will have to look at them alone as there is no way I can fly back and forth to check things out in person. I have "talked" with several great knitters that have given me superb advice. We may need to have a Welcome to Tucson meeting so we can all find out who we are. I thank everyone and can't wait to meet you all. We may need to have several groups. I use to belong to two daytime groups. Then when I started to work, the girls and I got together at night so I could still attend. I will miss them all very much. There is also many Saturday meetings. If anyone has any advice about moving to Tucson, please feel free to PM me and please include your email address. I did not even think about bugs or snakes.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

You will love Tucson once you get used to it. Had lived there since 1984 until I moved up this way 4 yrs ago. So much to do and see and the people are the nicest. Lived on the east side so am partial to that side. Where might he be working which will give all who are familiar with Tucson can give you tips on where to look for a place and where to go and what to see as each part of town is different. My husband was in the military so know how it is to find places, pack and etc without the spouse around and meeting new people. You will have a lot of support from those on here from Tucson and their are a lot of us.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Mark will be working just south of Glenn St and east of I-10 on Flowing Wells road.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Two of us will be meeting on Wednesday at The Good Egg on Speedway and Kolb at 10:30. If anyone can join us it would be great. Then we can talk about a proper meeting place and time.


----------



## Kapplique (Jan 26, 2013)

I will be out of town on Wednesday, so keep me in the loop.


----------



## wshumate (Feb 10, 2013)

I've got a dental appt, but keep me in the loop please, sounds like fun. Thanks


----------



## Needlemover (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi! I live on Northwest side of Tucson, would like to come & meet, but I didn't see The Good Egg on GPS map for Kolb & Speedway. But found one off of Grant Rd near Swan. Is this a very brand new location for the restaurant? Would that be Wed., 6-4-13? Thx


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

There is a Good Egg just across from Walmart on the same
side of Speedway as Lowes. It's not on a corner but it is very close to it.
Speedway and Kolb
Wednesday, June 5, at 10:30
See you there.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

I can see why you are confused - for some reason they do not mention the Good Egg on Speedway in their list of locations!
Do not know why.
However, I looked it up and the address is 7225 Speedway and the phone number is 885-4838
I have eaten there so I know it isn't "virtual".
Hope to see you there.


----------



## wshumate (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't know the exact address, but there is (or was) one in the same complex as Lowe's. NE corner of Kolb and Speedway. (Oop's, missed the two earlier comments.)


----------



## Kapplique (Jan 26, 2013)

The Good Egg is in the Lowe's parking lot, right across from Walmart at speedway and Kolb.


----------



## azladyknitter (Jun 7, 2013)

We are meeting on Wednesday, June 26th from 12:30pm to 2:30pm at the Good Egg on Speedway near Kolb.
Hope to see you there!


----------



## azladyknitter (Jun 7, 2013)

We are still trying to get a group going. We are having our second meet up on Wednesday, June 26th from 12:30pm to 2:30pm at the Good Egg next to Lowe's at Speedway and Kolb.
The weekday is still flexible depending on what everyone wants to do. The time is pretty much between 12:30 to 3pm, as they close at 2:30pm, but don't mind us there until 3pm.
If you know of anyone who might be interested, please pass this along.
Thank you so much!


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi This is Jenny from Colorado. The move is on. My husband is starting his new job on the 24th and I will be coming down the weekend of July 12th with the moving company. I will be in touch with a posting as soon as I can come. I look forward to meeting a new group of friends. Please feel free to PM me if you would like.


----------



## Kapplique (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm looking forward to meeting on the 26th.


----------



## azladyknitter (Jun 7, 2013)

azladyknitter said:


> We are meeting on Wednesday, June 26th from 12:30pm to 2:30pm at the Good Egg on Speedway near Kolb.
> Hope to see you there!


A reminder....the Tucson Eastside Knitters are meeting Wednesday, June 26th from 1 - 3pm at the Good Egg next to Lowe's on Speedway at Kolb. Note the meeting time has changed.
All knitters and crocheters are welcome to join us.
Hope to see you there!


----------



## Registrar (May 28, 2016)

It looks like this is a pretty old thread but if any of you ladies are still in Tucson and are interested in a Machine Knitting Club, you are welcome to join us. We are starting a new Machine Knitting Club. Our first meeting will be Saturday, December 4 at 10am. If you'd like more information, join our Facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/groups/310716873797547 All are welcome, whether you already have a knitting machine or are interested in learning more about them.


----------

